# Little work



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

Yesterday I changed the front tires on my 8n tractor the old one were pretty dry rotted and I had cut a hole in one tire 
Today I put a new muffler one it 
Next project will be the brakes


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You'll have to post a few pictures to show us the progress you are making with your tractor.


----------



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)




----------

